# ulcers from prep?I



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

I had a colonoscopy two weeks ago. They noted over twenty aphthous ulcers in my colon near the rectum. The doctor is saying it could be from the fleets phos. prep. or beginning Crohns. Can you tell me anything about these ulcers? They want to do a sigmoioscopy The doctor has this before, but never had a patient had as many ulcers as I had. Thanks for your help


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Your question puzzled me so I asked another expert to help.You may read the discussion here: http://www.ccfa.org/ubb/Forum12/HTML/000257.html Good luck.


----------

